

Japan to begin broadcast trials of 8K (7680×4320) UHD in 2016 - clicks
http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/31/nhk-flaunts-8k-ultra-hd-compact-camera/

======
oyvind
John Zubrzycki at the BBC was responsible for the 8K broadcasts during the
London summer olympics in 2012. He has both written about his experience and
held a presentation where he explains how the BBC did recording, post-
processing and transmission of the TV signals. They used equipment from NHK
that is also being used in this new upcoming trial.
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/researchanddevelopment/2012/08/th...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/researchanddevelopment/2012/08/the-
olympics-in-super-hi-visio.shtml)
[http://www.fxguide.com/fxguidetv/fxguidetv-167-cvmp-hi-
visio...](http://www.fxguide.com/fxguidetv/fxguidetv-167-cvmp-hi-vision-at-
the-olympics/)

